# All Hail The Pencil!!Look Who I DREW!!!!



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello everyone!









I drew Garner's Hickson (Rickson)!! 







 








 

I also drew Garner's CH Dynomite!




















I drew these two yesterday.







Aren't they cool? Since i had no more use for them after i drew them i put them up 4 sale! the Dynomite drawing has already found a new home!









Someone had gave me advice yesterday that i should also sell pre drawn art and not just customized art since i might have what someone is already looking for and they were right!









 I also colored in Slipknot! He's part of my animation drawings









 










Thanks so much for looking!


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

yay for slipknot! huge heavy metal girl -rocker symbol-
those are awesome pics your getting better everytime i happen to think and the muscle definition on dynomite is rite on go girl go


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

rednose_momma said:


> yay for slipknot! huge heavy metal girl -rocker symbol-
> those are awesome pics your getting better everytime i happen to think and the muscle definition on dynomite is rite on go girl go


LOL! Yeah! (gives the Kiss tongue on rocker sign since their too old for it anyway)
Thanks SO MUCH! I had a blast drawing them!


----------



## ah pits (Apr 14, 2010)

*nice drawings.you have a great talent.*


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Looking really good


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> Looking really good


Thanks a ton! 



ah pits said:


> *nice drawings.you have a great talent.*


thank you soooo much!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awesome job!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Awesome job!


Thankies! :hug:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I love the cartoon realism; very nice touch!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> I love the cartoon realism; very nice touch!


Why thank you! I think its cool how you guys can catch details i didn't even know i put in LOL!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are both great! Glad you got a buyer on that one


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

awesome, GP should put you on salary . love seeing slipknot in color.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> awesome, GP should put you on salary . love seeing slipknot in color.


:rofl:

lol thanks! i wasn't sure if he'd look better black or reddish brown


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Those are both great! Glad you got a buyer on that one


LOL i know!! I was like "OMG OMG OMG!!" I was soooo excited! 
thank you!!!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

They're really good. You have a gift.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

cool drawing


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

smokey_joe said:


> They're really good. You have a gift.


thanks! I'm trying to decide which old game dog i should draw next 



Czar said:


> cool drawing


:goodpost:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

those are awesome keep up the good work


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> those are awesome keep up the good work


Haha Roger That! Thanks!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I must have missed this thread yesterday. They look great very nice job. I love Slipknot's color too great job


----------



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

Awesome pics....great job on the detail.....keep it up


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> I must have missed this thread yesterday. They look great very nice job. I love Slipknot's color too great job


LOL thanks! I'm gonna have to make a part 2 soon 



purple93lowrider said:


> Awesome pics....great job on the detail.....keep it up


I sure will! Thank you!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Nisse!! You are doing great!! Your work seems to improve by leaps and bounds every time you post something up!! I wish I had the kind of time you do to dedicate to drawing again! Now I'm lucky if I got 30 minutes to work on something before I get interrupted!! Awesome work girl!! Can't wait to see the next round of drawings!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Nisse!! You are doing great!! Your work seems to improve by leaps and bounds every time you post something up!! I wish I had the kind of time you do to dedicate to drawing again! Now I'm lucky if I got 30 minutes to work on something before I get interrupted!! Awesome work girl!! Can't wait to see the next round of drawings!!


Thank you sooo much! I try in hopes that you guys like it! 
:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Naww!! We don't like em!! We love em!! You should always try your best, for self-satisfaction and self-gratification first and foremost!! Then you worry about the rest of us! But thank you so much!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Those are awesome!!


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

GREAT JOB!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Naww!! We don't like em!! We love em!! You should always try your best, for self-satisfaction and self-gratification first and foremost!! Then you worry about the rest of us! But thank you so much!!


Very true.  thanks a ton!



~StangChick~ said:


> Those are awesome!!


LOL thanks! :roll:



Beautynut said:


> GREAT JOB!


Thank you!!! ::woof:


----------

